# D.J. Augustin’s quasi-validation



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> In my preseason mind, D.J. Augustin was destined to have a pretty crummy year for the Bobcats. He was coming off of a poor-shooting sophomore campaign in which his confidence was shredded by Larry Brown, and it was hard to imagine D.J. leading the ‘Cats to a successful season. Even if Charlotte somehow made the playoffs, it seemed likely that Augustin would merely be along for the ride.
> 
> Some of that was correct, and some of that is wrong. But to Augustin’s credit, he’s quietly put together a pretty impressive season so far. It’s just unfortunate that the same can’t be said for his team.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2010/11/17/d-j-augustins-quasi-validation/


----------

